# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Adding $60 Full Liter of Juice to KS - How can I do this?

## McNabb5

I have tried adding on $60 for a full liter of juice for the Printer, but I couldn't see how to do it.   Is there a special method we must follow?

----------


## nka

Yes,

From the KS Page :




> *Add On Options
> **If you’d like to order a printer as well as one of our add ons, please pledge for the printer reward that you prefer (Kit, Assembled, or Pro) and then up your pledge by the cost of the add on you wish to receive.  You may order multiple add ons, however please note that it is against KS guidelines to sell quantities higher than 10 of any single item.  We do not offer combined shipping, so for example if you want to add two litres of resin you must also add $20 for shipping.*

----------


## Anuvin

And to be clear, that means to edit your current pledge, NOT RE-PLEDGE.  Editing allows you to pledge for the printer, and purchase addons. At  the end of the Kickstarter, a survey will be emailed to you. The survey  will be your opportunity to tell the Peachy folks exactly what you want.  Remember to add the cost of shipping.

EXAMPLE - 
I have the $100 Peachy Printer pledge. That pledge is $120 after shipping to the US.
I want to purchase 1 liter of resin. It costs $60, and $10 for shipping.
I go to the Peachy kickstarter page. I click "Manage my Pledge". I edit my pledge to the total of $120+$60+$10 for a total of $190.

----------


## RomsMaklaet

I want to purchase 1 liter of resin. It costs $60, and $10 for shipping.

บาคาร่าออนไลน์

----------


## harpo99999

romsmaklaet, I suggest ordering the makerjuice g or g+ as they are in business (also likely to have a re-seller in your country) and can even get dyes for the makerjuice to produce some other colours

----------


## CescoAiel

> romsmaklaet, I suggest ordering the makerjuice g or g+ as they are in business (also likely to have a re-seller in your country) and can even get dyes for the makerjuice to produce some other colours


In case you missed it: one of the company founders 'borrowed' several tens of thousands of dollars from the project, and the project is pretty much dead... They'll not be taking any orders or shipping anything anytime soon!   :Frown:

----------

